

Ask HN: What do podcasters like Andrew Warner and Jason Calacanis get paid? - andrewstuart

More specifically, what do they get paid in sponsorship for each episode&#x2F;advertisement?
======
TheDom
All I know is that Tim Ferriss, who is running a very successful podcast too,
is asking for $7k to $12k per episode from a sponsor. He has up to two
sponsors per episode.

[https://4hb.wufoo.com/forms/the-tim-ferriss-show-sponsor-
int...](https://4hb.wufoo.com/forms/the-tim-ferriss-show-sponsor-interest-
form/)

------
pathy
John Lee Dumas who runs EntrepreneurOnFire is very transparent with his
monthly income and costs.

His latest monthly income report:

[http://www.entrepreneuronfire.com/income15/](http://www.entrepreneuronfire.com/income15/)

And more info on sponsorships:

[http://www.entrepreneuronfire.com/sponsors/](http://www.entrepreneuronfire.com/sponsors/)

According to the latter link he charges $18-25 per 1000 listeners. Should be
noted that he produces daily podcasts. The CPM should really depend on your
niche though.

------
jemacniddle
Calacanis has said TWiST is bringing in about ~500k per year. He does approx.
2 shows per week, so you do the math.

